# Fish Ohio Creek Chub



## Fishermon5 (Apr 24, 2009)

I went out on the Scioto today and ended up catching a 12 inch creek chub (although I had no clue what it was at first). After confirming that it was in fact a creek chub - and a darn big one at that, it was much to my dismay that I realized that the creek chub is not a Fish Ohio fish - ah well maybe next time.


----------



## anglerNpurgatory (Jun 17, 2010)

Isn't it amazing that they reach that size! I caught two about that big on a catfish dip worm, fishing a small stream years ago. They looked like little steelhead. Just imagine the flatheads you could catch on a chub that big!


----------



## Fishermon5 (Apr 24, 2009)

Your telling me, and if it was the middle of the day and didn't want to go for flats it might even work for musky - we used to always use suckers and they appear to be of the same family. I bet if you could get a dozen or so they would also taste pretty good smoked.


----------



## Guitar Man (Feb 19, 2010)

My friend and I occasionally fish for chubs. Just for the hell of it we cooked up 2 of them this past winter over a fire. Believe it or not they tasted pretty good. 

On another note , I caught a monster creek chub in A drainage hole near my house. It was big enough that i was holding it by the mouth, like it was a bass. it was pretty exciting. 
I took pictures of it with my phone, i'm going to put um up when i upload them .


----------



## Guitar Man (Feb 19, 2010)

this is the monster chubber


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

looks like flathead bait


----------



## andesangler (Feb 21, 2009)

12 inches is a monster chub. I don't think I've ever caught one big enough to lip. My brother and I have gone after them on purpose too, now and then. They're a blast to catch using garden worms on tiny hooks and micro gear. Can be pretty tough to hook, because they sometimes bite so quickly. They filled in a lot of blank time for us while going after trout on the Mad.

andesangler


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

:F Muskie Bait!


----------



## Scientific Angler (Jul 12, 2007)

When I was a kid I used to catch them hook and line at the creek that went through my grampa's farm. We also just used bits of worm on tiny hooks. I wish I was still entertained doing that today. It would be alot cheaper.


----------



## Slawterr (Aug 18, 2009)

Scientific Angler said:


> When I was a kid I used to catch them hook and line at the creek that went through my grampa's farm. We also just used bits of worm on tiny hooks. I wish I was still entertained doing that today. It would be alot cheaper.


I do the same thing in front of my house. Takes 10 mins to get a dozen or so using corn crappie niblets as bait. I cut them up and put them in a freezer bag for catfish bait. They are a lot less hassle to catch than bluegill for bait, they tend to strike pretty hard and they are hard to miss, opposed to gills that just peck at the bait half the time.


----------



## Pro Angler (Mar 24, 2010)

Why did you have a hoodie on and no leaves in the trees. IF this fish was caught in july?.

Just askin


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Pro Angler said:


> Why did you have a hoodie on and no leaves in the trees. IF this fish was caught in july?.
> 
> Just askin


The picture was not from the OP. Thats another poster, and another monster chub


----------

